# Do you ever?



## whattodo17 (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't been on in a while mainly because I have been trying to get outside when I have the free time and enjoy life for what it is. 
I've been pretty down in the dumps lately though and did the WRONG thing by looking into who he was talking to on Facebook. It all started when one of my suggested friends was the ex wife of one of his friends. This woman got around like a dollar bill and is WILD. I looked at her page and sure enough he was on her friends list. What made it worse is he was commenting on some of her statuses about how she danced so hard her legs were shaking or some crap. So I start typing in names of girls he used to date that I knew of and sure enough, bam, he was there. I shouldn't care I know but some of these women are just plain disgusting and now I wonder who exactly he is having my daughter around.
I filed custody papers last month only because he kept threatening me to file first. I fully intended on settling in mediation and asking for nothing besides 50/50. However, not sure if that is what is in the best interest of my child. The woman I spoke of earlier has a past of mental issues, one of which is bi-polar. Actually, several of the people he associates with have either mental issues or a criminal record. 
I don't want to do anything rash right now regarding the custody issue because I really want to do the right thing. Maybe I'm just angry right now, who knows. This whole thing has got me wondering though, I don't want my daughter growing up in that environment though. On top of it all, he is living in a house with 6 other people! When I get my daughter she either has a serious diaper rash or her legs are all bruised up. Not saying there is any kind of abuse because she does fall alot(shes 2) but the diaper rash thing has me wondering if hes really watching her like he should be.

Ok, end rant.


----------



## InAPickle (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, I can see how you would feel stressed with a child that young staying with him when he's living with 6 other people! Why is that? I think I'd go nuts when she's gone, but I'm a worry wart in that regard anyway. 

Do you trust him as a dad? Was he usually pretty attentive before?

It's too bad there is such a thing as Facebook, where you can see what your ex is up to during a weak moment. That's gotta be pretty tough. Are you able to see it because you are still on his friends list or does he just not have any of it set to private?

As far as custody goes, would he settle for less than 50/50 until she's a little older?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I believe I would take your daughter to the pediatrician after each visit with her dad. Get those bruises and the diaper rashes documented. That could come in handy when the court is trying to determine how much "custody" he gets.


----------

